# BM alternative for SW Duration



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Over the last year or so I have been migrating from SW to BM more and more. My primary premium ceiling paint is the BM WB with Muresco as #2, My interior trim paint is BM Aura, but my primary wall paint has still been SW Duration (or SW Cashmere when a flat is needed) 

For you BM guys, what could I use to replace the Duration with? It's been almost a couple of years since I used the Regal and I did not like the formulation so I stopped using it for the Duration.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> Over the last year or so I have been migrating from SW to BM more and more. My primary premium ceiling paint is the BM WB with Muresco as #2, My interior trim paint is BM Aura, but my primary wall paint has still been SW Duration (or SW Cashmere when a flat is needed)
> 
> For you BM guys, what could I use to replace the Duration with? It's been almost a couple of years since I used the Regal and I did not like the formulation so I stopped using it for the Duration.


Honestly.....nothing. Duration exterior is a fantastic product for what it is. BM Aura exterior I dont think is a good comparison. The Aura is a totally different animal compared to Duration. The colorants are better ( fade resistance) and the spread rate is better. The only real close comparison to Duration would be PPG Timeless.


Yeah I'm assuming that I know what you mean when you say you stopped using the Moorgard/glo/life a few years ago. They have since reformulated them. They are all 100% acrylic formulas now, although they still use a small amount of alkyd resin, much less than in the previous formulation.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Pretty sure Tony is asking about interior wall paint. 

Do you not like Aura for your walls? I have had no problems with regal as a quality wall paint but I mostly use Pittsburgh because of the local service difference. Pure performance, wall hide, or manor hall.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Well if Aura interior isn't your thing you may have a different product in a couple of months. Regal Select will be out and this product, like Aura, will use the GenX colorants in their formulations. I haven't tried the product or heard much about it, but it may be worth a look when it finally does hit the market.
There will be a flat, matte, egg, and Semi......


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I should clarify, I am speaking specifically of premium wall coating. For exterior I do use the Duration from time to time for it's mil thickness but ext Aura is my preferred product. 

If I am using SW Interior Duration (Matte mostly) which BM product would offer the same level of quality? I do like and use Aura when it makes sense but it is 25% more than the Duration interior which relegates it to a 'specialty' coating while SW gets the bulk of the sales.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Apples to apples probably nothing. Maybe give Regal another shot? Or else open the wallet and get Aura. Maybe the regal select will have a better price point as mentioned above.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've had good success with BM Ulti-Matte if you're looking for a matte finish. I've never used Duration, but the Ulti-Matte is about 20% lower priced than the Aura ( off the top of my head )

Very washabe finish, had a few people that used it a couple times with me and it's now their favourite go to paint, very smooth to use, what more can I say?


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Regal Select should fall in the Mid $30 range.......basically a couple bucks higher the their glycol based cousin.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> Over the last year or so I have been migrating from SW to BM more and more. My primary premium ceiling paint is the BM WB with Muresco as #2, My interior trim paint is BM Aura, but my primary wall paint has still been SW Duration (or SW Cashmere when a flat is needed)
> 
> For you BM guys, what could I use to replace the Duration with? It's been almost a couple of years since I used the Regal and I did not like the formulation so I stopped using it for the Duration.


Yeah, I mis read. As soon as I hear Duration, I immediately think exterior ( good branding by SW  ) I always forget they make an interior version, its not a huge seller in this area, I see and hear a lot more about Super Paint. 

I agree with BMDealer, give the regal select a shot.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Other than the colorant what will be the difference between old and new for the Regal? 

If the Aura was at a better price (ie more competitive in line with Duration) I would use it exclusively. I do use it often but my primary go-to wall paint is Duration. I would like to try the Natura but BM doesn't want anybody to use it since they put it in line with the Aura. 

Looks like I'll just keep going between stores.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> I should clarify, I am speaking specifically of premium wall coating. For exterior I do use the Duration from time to time for it's mil thickness but ext Aura is my preferred product.
> 
> If I am using SW Interior Duration (Matte mostly) which BM product would offer the same level of quality? I do like and use Aura when it makes sense but it is 25% more than the Duration interior which relegates it to a 'specialty' coating while SW gets the bulk of the sales.



what is the dollar amount for 25% more per gallon? I think Aura matte is the best paint out there.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

aura matte

accept no substitute.


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

You should be in the low to mid 30's with your Duration, no way you get Aura for less than 50..... Have you tried SuperPaint, or even better Cashmere, which is a matte washable enamel.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

You should be able to find a dealer that sells Aura for under $50.....not much more maybe $48. The Natura line, though GenX based, runs about $7 less the Aura. Then again other markets may be different, driving different retails. Ben Moore's online store has Aura for $56.99 which I think is a little steep. But there is a method to their madness......they still want people to go to the independent retailer for product.

The biggest difference between Regal and Regal Select.....colorants. Just that alone will make Regal Select a better product. I would be curious to know the difference between ben and Regal Select????


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

BMDealer said:


> You should be able to find a dealer that sells Aura for under $50.....not much more maybe $48. The Natura line, though GenX based, runs about $7 less the Aura. Then again other markets may be different, driving different retails. Ben Moore's online store has Aura for $56.99 which I think is a little steep. But there is a method to their madness......they still want people to go to the independent retailer for product.
> 
> The biggest difference between Regal and Regal Select.....colorants. Just that alone will make Regal Select a better product. I would be curious to know the difference between ben and Regal Select????


I am assuming Regal Select is 100% acrylic and Ben is a Vinyl Acrylic


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I am assuming Regal Select is 100% acrylic and Ben is a Vinyl Acrylic


That would be true.......thanks


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

BMDealer said:


> That would be true.......thanks


but to have both is pointless IMO


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> but to have both is pointless IMO


Exactly.......we were told that if we brought in Regal Select that we couldn't or shouldn't get rid of the regular Regal line. I'm already busting at the seams with inventory. So for us, I don't think Regal Select is in the cards.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> what is the dollar amount for 25% more per gallon? I think Aura matte is the best paint out there.


Its about $11 gal more - Duration is in the high 30's while Aura is about $48. I do prefer the Aura but on most jobs the difference in results between Duration/Aura is minimal and not worth the value. I 'though' the Natura was in the same price range but will check today. 

BMDealer - it was my understanding of the Gennex colorant that it was more of a 'molecular' match to the paint/base therefore the colorant chemically was made up of the same thing which gave made it more colorfast and covered better. Adding the Gennex to the Regal does nothing in my opinion other than change colorant and lower VOC's. Whats the point in reintroducing it as new and improved?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> Its about $11 gal more - Duration is in the high 30's while Aura is about $48. I do prefer the Aura but on most jobs the difference in results between Duration/Aura is minimal and not worth the value. I 'though' the Natura was in the same price range but will check today.
> 
> BMDealer - it was my understanding of the Gennex colorant that it was more of a 'molecular' match to the paint/base therefore the colorant chemically was made up of the same thing which gave made it more colorfast and covered better. Adding the Gennex to the Regal does nothing in my opinion other than change colorant and lower VOC's. Whats the point in reintroducing it as new and improved?


With the VOC laws changing constantly, eventually the standard glycol colorants will be phased out. Im ASSUMING this is just BM having the foresight to get everything ready for when that happens ( "getting all your ducks in a row" I think thats the saying ) 

Im with BMDealer, I dont think Regal select will be hitting my shelves very soon. With Arbor Coat coming, and all the different products therein, plus BEN exterior.....


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

BM used to promote Regal Matte as washable.

BTW, I'm not sure about SW's interior Duration washability claims.
One of my customers with little kids ended up with handprints on the walls and couldn't remove them (wash them off).


----------

